# The perfect glock



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I think it is anyway.....I still love my G19 but the G35 is what I generally bring to the range. I also dont find it any harder to conceal than a G17 or G22. It's my constant companion to the range, in the woods, and in the car. Accurate? You bet your azz it is! Reliable? well duh...its a glock! Sexy? I think so.....It's the gun that I check on my nightstand every night before I drift off.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

*Yes I agree.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like that OD green. When I bought my G34, I tried really hard to get one in OD green, but could not find one locally until 2 months AFTER I finally bought one 

I wanted an OD green pistol for a while, but all are black.

Then, I could have easily gotten an OD green PS90, but in that gun, I WANTED black... 

So, still nothing OD green, unfortunately.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*G23*



VTDefender said:


> Well I think it is anyway.....I still love my G19 but the G35 is what I generally bring to the range. I also dont find it any harder to conceal than a G17 or G22. It's my constant companion to the range, in the woods, and in the car. Accurate? You bet your azz it is! Reliable? well duh...its a glock! Sexy? I think so.....It's the gun that I check on my nightstand every night before I drift off.


I feel that way about my Glock 23. I'm 5'7" and can easily conceal it with casual clothes, it fits my hand well and points like a target pistol, it's extremely accurate for me and the rounds thrown downrange are in a caliber that starts with '4'. I find it to be an ideal blend of concealability, shootability, capacity, reliability, accuracy, and stopping power. I also think the clean lines have an understated eloquence.


----------

